

The problem with GNU make for scientific workflows - samuell
http://bionics.it/posts/the-problem-with-make-for-scientific-workflows/

======
samuell
Author of post here. Hope for some input on the topic, as it is an area I'm
exploring and researching at the moment and am eager to learn all I can about.

